# Amazon/Goodwill partner up



## smoke665 (Dec 29, 2017)

On the news today, if you haven't thrown away those Amazon boxes from Christmas you can repack them with donations for Goodwill. Then go to this site and print a free shipping label. They will even arrange for pickup, all free of charge. Cool idea. Sustainability - Give Your Amazon Box New Life


----------



## RegiUsh (Jan 14, 2018)

Wow I wish I had known this like a week ago.


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 14, 2018)

Good for Amazon! News like that helps me decide who to purchase from.

Joe


----------



## cgw (Jan 14, 2018)

So happy Jeff is comfortable being charitable!


----------

